# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Восстановление информации с usb HDD

## Steeli

Добрый день. Слетела файловая система на HDD носителе. Отображается файловая система RAW. Но это ладно, создалась папка Found.000 в ней папка dir000.chk а в ней куча файлов вида file.00028354, имя такое же меняется только цифры после . , можно ли как-то вернуть данные со всеми расширениями(а лучше еще и с названиями файлов)??? Пробовал unCHKfree.exe она несколько восстановила, но не все ругалась на имена файлов(что одинаковые). Заранее спасибо. 

Начал еще через программу EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard, но он опять же восстанавливает file.00028354 и т.д. Помогите плиз!

----------


## zhake27

Попрбуй R-studio

----------

саша 80 (25.03.2019)

----------


## AndrSR33

Привет, еще как вариант можно вот это попробовать GetDataBack NTFS

----------


## DriftLK

Easy Recovery – это качественная программа для восстановления удаленных данных, которая сегодня используется не только специалистами в области восстановления файлов, но и обычными пользователями. Такая универсальность данной утилиты обеспечивается тем, что она является предельно простой в своем использовании, а также ее эффективностью перед многими другими аналогичными программами.

----------


## CallU2

Disk Drill for Windows
Первоначально, программа Disk Drill существовала в версии только для Mac OS X (платной), но сравнительно недавно разработчики выпустили и полностью бесплатную версию Disk Drill для Windows, способную достаточно эффективно восстановить ваши данные — удаленные файлы и фотографии, информацию с отформатированных накопителей. При этом программа имеет отличный понятный интерфейс и некоторые возможности, как правило, отсутствующие в бесплатном софте — например, создание образов накопителей и работа с ними.

----------


## VSLoorD

Программа Victoria сегодня используется достаточно большим количеством различных пользователей компьютеров, и предназначается, в первую очередь, для проведения диагностики, сервисного обслуживания, а также помощь в процессе проведения процедуры восстановления удаленных данных с любых винчестеров, использующих интерфейс Serial ATA и IDE.

http://www.storelab-rc.ru/Victoria.html

----------


## VSLoorD

Программа Victoria сегодня используется достаточно большим количеством различных пользователей компьютеров, и предназначается, в первую очередь, для проведения диагностики, сервисного обслуживания, а также помощь в процессе проведения процедуры восстановления удаленных данных с любых винчестеров, использующих интерфейс Serial ATA и IDE.

http://www.storelab-rc.ru/Victoria.html

----------


## DriftLK

> Программа Victoria сегодня используется достаточно большим количеством различных пользователей компьютеров, и предназначается, в первую очередь, для проведения диагностики, сервисного обслуживания, а также помощь в процессе проведения процедуры восстановления удаленных данных с любых винчестеров, использующих интерфейс Serial ATA и IDE.
> 
> http://www.storelab-rc.ru/Victoria.html


Слыхал я за эту прогу, у меня кент пользуется, говорит нормальная такая.

----------


## DriftLK

> Программа Victoria сегодня используется достаточно большим количеством различных пользователей компьютеров, и предназначается, в первую очередь, для проведения диагностики, сервисного обслуживания, а также помощь в процессе проведения процедуры восстановления удаленных данных с любых винчестеров, использующих интерфейс Serial ATA и IDE.
> 
> http://www.storelab-rc.ru/Victoria.html


Слыхал я за эту прогу, у меня кент пользуется, говорит нормальная такая.

----------


## AndrSR33

*Recuva* выполняет восстановление удаленных или сбойных файлов с жесткого диска ПК. При чем, здесь можно восстанавливать разные типы информационных файлов - документы, фотографии, аудио/видео файлы и т.д. Одной из главных причин популярности этой утилиты считается ее малый объем. В Zip архиве его размер составляет всего 2,4 Mb

http://safe-data.ru/hdd/recuva

----------


## AndrSR33

*Recuva* выполняет восстановление удаленных или сбойных файлов с жесткого диска ПК. При чем, здесь можно восстанавливать разные типы информационных файлов - документы, фотографии, аудио/видео файлы и т.д. Одной из главных причин популярности этой утилиты считается ее малый объем. В Zip архиве его размер составляет всего 2,4 Mb

http://safe-data.ru/hdd/recuva

----------


## DriftLK

*HDAT2*
Когда важная информация сохранена, можно приступать к восстановлению с помощью HDAT2 или Виктории. По большому счету, приложения обладают аналогичными базовыми функциями, но HDAT2 выигрывает благодаря огромной базе поддерживаемых носителей информации. На официальном сайте проекта постоянно появляются сведенья о ее расширении, в то время как авторы аналогов практически забросили работу и не выпускают апдейты.

Правда, возможности других профессиональных программ шире благодаря дополнительным функциям. Например, смена скорости вращения шпинделя, перепарковка блока магнитных головок, сброс микропрограммы. Но определяющую роль часто играет именно модельная поддержка – параметр, по которому нашему фавориту просто нет равных. 



Главные преимущества HDAT2:

Универсальность и портативность – копию можно запустить даже с дискеты;
В наличие режимы работы для решения всех распространенных проблем;
Заявлена поддержка внешних жестких дисков, raid массивов;
Программное обеспечение оптимизировано с ОС Windows 7 x32, запускается под DOS:
Программа восстановления HDD может сделать слепок диска, информацию на нем вы считаете с помощью специальных утилит
http://softcatalog.info/ru/obzor/pro...llection-57346

----------


## DriftLK

*HDAT2*
Когда важная информация сохранена, можно приступать к восстановлению с помощью HDAT2 или Виктории. По большому счету, приложения обладают аналогичными базовыми функциями, но HDAT2 выигрывает благодаря огромной базе поддерживаемых носителей информации. На официальном сайте проекта постоянно появляются сведенья о ее расширении, в то время как авторы аналогов практически забросили работу и не выпускают апдейты.

Правда, возможности других профессиональных программ шире благодаря дополнительным функциям. Например, смена скорости вращения шпинделя, перепарковка блока магнитных головок, сброс микропрограммы. Но определяющую роль часто играет именно модельная поддержка – параметр, по которому нашему фавориту просто нет равных. 



Главные преимущества HDAT2:

Универсальность и портативность – копию можно запустить даже с дискеты;
В наличие режимы работы для решения всех распространенных проблем;
Заявлена поддержка внешних жестких дисков, raid массивов;
Программное обеспечение оптимизировано с ОС Windows 7 x32, запускается под DOS:
Программа восстановления HDD может сделать слепок диска, информацию на нем вы считаете с помощью специальных утилит
http://softcatalog.info/ru/obzor/pro...llection-57346

----------


## CallU2

Новая версия HDD Scan
Утилита HDDScan предназначена для диагностики носителей информации. В статье рассматривается HDDScan 3.3 — последняя версия на момент написания данного обзора.

Основные возможности:

Поддерживаются жесткие диски с интерфейсом IDE/SATA/SCSI, RAID-массивы, внешние USB/FireWire-накопители, SSD и флэш-карты.
4 режима тестирования накопителей (линейной верификации, линейного чтения, линейной записи, чтения Butterfly — искусственный тест случайного чтения).
Чтение и анализ S.M.A.R.T.-параметров.
Запуск S.M.A.R.T.-тестов на накопителях с интерфейсом ATA/SATA/USB/FireWire.
Мониторинг температуры на накопителях с интерфейсом ATA/SATA/USB/FireWire/SCSI.
Изменение специальных настроек (управление питанием, старт/стоп шпинделя, регулировка акустического режима и т. п.).
Сохранение и печать отчетов.

Отличные новости: Автор HDD Scan Артём Рубцов выпустил новую версию своей программы!
К сожалению, списка нововведений, как я понимаю, нет. Однако, при запуске программы становится ясно, что была выполнена немалая работа (возможно, программа была переписана с нуля). Изменился внешний вид и «концепция» программы.
http://www.ihdd.ru/

----------


## CallU2

Новая версия HDD Scan
Утилита HDDScan предназначена для диагностики носителей информации. В статье рассматривается HDDScan 3.3 — последняя версия на момент написания данного обзора.

Основные возможности:

Поддерживаются жесткие диски с интерфейсом IDE/SATA/SCSI, RAID-массивы, внешние USB/FireWire-накопители, SSD и флэш-карты.
4 режима тестирования накопителей (линейной верификации, линейного чтения, линейной записи, чтения Butterfly — искусственный тест случайного чтения).
Чтение и анализ S.M.A.R.T.-параметров.
Запуск S.M.A.R.T.-тестов на накопителях с интерфейсом ATA/SATA/USB/FireWire.
Мониторинг температуры на накопителях с интерфейсом ATA/SATA/USB/FireWire/SCSI.
Изменение специальных настроек (управление питанием, старт/стоп шпинделя, регулировка акустического режима и т. п.).
Сохранение и печать отчетов.

Отличные новости: Автор HDD Scan Артём Рубцов выпустил новую версию своей программы!
К сожалению, списка нововведений, как я понимаю, нет. Однако, при запуске программы становится ясно, что была выполнена немалая работа (возможно, программа была переписана с нуля). Изменился внешний вид и «концепция» программы.
http://www.ihdd.ru/

----------


## CallU2

> Сам обычно точками восстановления системы пользуюсь, но если всё совсем пропало, то HDAT2, HDD Scan. Коли не выручает, то в мастерскую к бородатому мужику в свитере.


Если HDD умер то к бородатому идти смысла нет!)

----------


## CallU2

> Сам обычно точками восстановления системы пользуюсь, но если всё совсем пропало, то HDAT2, HDD Scan. Коли не выручает, то в мастерскую к бородатому мужику в свитере.


Если HDD умер то к бородатому идти смысла нет!)

----------


## AndrSR33

*Crystal Disk Mark* распространенная программа для тестирования скорости накопителей памяти (HDD, SSD, microSD, USB флешкарты). Однако она видимо рассчитана для профессионалов, т.к. интерфейс не очень понятен для обычного пользователя. В данной статье постараемся выяснить подробно все значения программы. Скачать

----------


## DriftLK

*Easy Recovery* – это качественная программа для восстановления удаленных данных, которая сегодня используется не только специалистами в области восстановления файлов, но и обычными пользователями. Стоит отметить, что помимо функции восстановления программа может осуществлять первичную диагностику накопителя. Для этого необходимо нажать на Disk Diagnostic, и далее подобрать необходимое действие. Если вам нужно восстановить файлы, то в таком случае для вас полезным будет проведение глубокого сканирования (SMART Tests), которое позволит вам помимо поиска информации определить также и то, присутствуют ли в винчестере какие-либо проблемы, такие как нечитаемые сектора или же любые другие для того, чтобы в дальнейшем можно было предотвратить возникновение различных осложнений.

После выбора действия определяется количество и тип накопителей, которые на данный момент подключены к системе, после чего необходимо будет выбрать из них тот, с которого вами будет восстанавливаться информация. Для получения максимально точного и полного результата необходимо будет нажать выбрать «Run extended SMART Test», при этом вы должны сразу быть готовыми к тому, что данная процедура займет достаточно большое количество времени.

----------


## DriftLK

*Easy Recovery* – это качественная программа для восстановления удаленных данных, которая сегодня используется не только специалистами в области восстановления файлов, но и обычными пользователями. Стоит отметить, что помимо функции восстановления программа может осуществлять первичную диагностику накопителя. Для этого необходимо нажать на Disk Diagnostic, и далее подобрать необходимое действие. Если вам нужно восстановить файлы, то в таком случае для вас полезным будет проведение глубокого сканирования (SMART Tests), которое позволит вам помимо поиска информации определить также и то, присутствуют ли в винчестере какие-либо проблемы, такие как нечитаемые сектора или же любые другие для того, чтобы в дальнейшем можно было предотвратить возникновение различных осложнений.

После выбора действия определяется количество и тип накопителей, которые на данный момент подключены к системе, после чего необходимо будет выбрать из них тот, с которого вами будет восстанавливаться информация. Для получения максимально точного и полного результата необходимо будет нажать выбрать «Run extended SMART Test», при этом вы должны сразу быть готовыми к тому, что данная процедура займет достаточно большое количество времени.

----------


## AndrSR33

*Hetman Partition Recovery* выполнит восстановление данных с поврежденных логических разделов, найдет и покажет «безвозвратно» удаленные файлы, считает содержимое затертых флешек и карт памяти быстро и без лишних действий со стороны пользователя.
http://softcatalog.info/ru/programmy...ition-recovery

----------


## AndrSR33

*Hetman Partition Recovery* выполнит восстановление данных с поврежденных логических разделов, найдет и покажет «безвозвратно» удаленные файлы, считает содержимое затертых флешек и карт памяти быстро и без лишних действий со стороны пользователя.
http://softcatalog.info/ru/programmy...ition-recovery

----------

